# Top 13 sản phẩm nệm bông ép được tin dùng năm 2021



## thuthegioinem (29/6/21)

_Nếu đang tìm kiếm một chiếc nệm bông ép nhưng chưa biết đâu là sản phẩm được yêu thích nhất thì top 13 sản phẩm nệm bông ép được tin dùng 2021 dưới đây sẽ là gợi ý hoàn hảo cho bạn. Tham khảo để lựa chọn chiếc nệm bông ép phù hợp nhất nhé!_

Những chiếc nệm cao su êm ái đôi khi không phải là lựa chọn của nhiều người, thay vào đó họ lại thích những chiếc nệm bông ép cứng cáp hơn. *Top 13 sản phẩm nệm bông ép được tin dùng **Thế giới nệm* gợi ý dưới đây chính là những dòng nệm được người tiêu dùng tin tưởng lựa chọn. Nếu đang tìm kiếm nệm bông ép chất lượng cho gia đình, hãy tham khảo ngay nhé!

*1. Tư vấn chọn mua nệm bông ép phù hợp *

*1.1 Giá thành sản phẩm *

Nệm bông ép là dòng sản phẩm có mức giá phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng khác nhau trên thị trường. Chính vì thế bảng giá của nệm bông ép cũng được chia làm nhiều phân khúc khác nhau, từ bình dân cho tới cao cấp. Dựa trên điều kiện tài chính của gia đình mà quý khách có thể chọn cho mình sản phẩm nệm bông ép phù hợp nhất. Sự thay đổi về giá của nệm bông ép dựa trên kích thước, chất lượng và thương hiệu của sản phẩm. Hiện tại có thể chia làm 2 phân khúc là nệm giá rẻ từ 500.000đ – 3.000.000đ và phân khúc cao hơn là trên 3.500.000đ.




_Nệm bông ép có giá thành rẻ, phù hợp với mọi nhà_

*1.2 Kích thước và độ dày*

Khi chọn mua nệm bông ép, kích thước và độ dày của nệm là yếu tố cần chú ý để đảm bảo tìm thấy sản phẩm không bị dư thừa hay thiếu hụt, gây mất thẩm mỹ. Vì thế trước khi đi mua nệm cần nắm được kích thước của giường, bao gồm chiều dài, chiều rộng và độ cao để lựa chọn chiếc nệm cho phù hợp.

Kích thước nệm bông ép hiện đang phổ biến là 1.6m x 2m, 1.8m x 2m,… và độ dày của nệm sẽ có các lựa chọn là 5cm, 7cm, 9cm, 12cm, 15cm, 18cm, 20cm. Độ dày của nệm sẽ phụ thuộc vào chiều cao của giường, nếu không nằm giường thì quý khách có thể chọn sản phẩm nào cũng được.

*1.3 Độ đàn hồi *

Không giống như các sản phẩm _nệm cao su, nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép_ có độ cứng nhất định và độ đàn hồi cũng không quá lớn. Mặc dù nệm có kết cấu cứng cáp nhưng khi sử dụng vẫn không gây tác động xấu tới khung xương và cột sống. Đối với những người bị đau lưng nệm bông ép cứng cáp là lựa chọn phù hợp hơn so với nệm cao su êm ái.




_Khi mua nệm bông ép nên kiểm tra độ đàn hồi_

Để kiểm tra độ đàn hồi của nệm bông ép, bạn có thể sử dụng ngón tay ấn mạnh vào bề mặt nệm và buông ra. Nếu như vị trí mà bạn ấn phục hồi như ban đầu ngay lập tức thì chứng tỏ nệm đó có độ đàn hồi tốt. Để đảm bảo mua được nệm phù hợp, tốt nhất hãy trải nghiệm bằng cách nằm thử tầm 15 – 20 phút để cảm nhận.

*1.4 Thời gian bảo hành *

Một tiêu chí để lựa chọn nệm bông ép chính là thời gian bảo hành của sản phẩm. Những sản phẩm được bảo hành lâu dài chắc chắn sẽ có chất lượng tốt, hơn nữa còn giúp bạn yên tâm hơn khi sử dụng sản phẩm. Thông thường nệm bông ép sẽ có thời gian bảo hành là 5 năm, 10 năm, 12 năm hoặc 15 năm tùy thuộc vào nhà cung cấp.

*2. Top 13 sản phẩm nệm bông ép được tin dùng năm 2021 *

*2.1 Nệm bông ép gấp 3 Tatana *

*Nệm bông ép gấp 3 Tatana* được làm từ những sợi bông cao cấp cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu, kết hợp với công nghệ sản xuất ép cách nhiệt tinh tế, tạo thành khối nệm ép chặt. Bề mặt nệm có độ vững chắc, đàn hồi vừa phải giúp giữ được độ cứng vốn có, nâng đỡ cơ thể một cách tối ưu. Ưu điểm khác của nệm bông ép Tatana gấp 3 là không gây võng lưng khi nằm, không xẹp lún sau thời gian sử dụng, có độ thoáng khí cao, kháng khuẩn và an toàn cho sức khỏe.



_Nệm bông ép gấp 3 Tatana _

*2.2 Nệm bông Sông Hồng tinh khiết vải gấm *

*Nệm bông Sông Hồng* được sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại cùng sợi bông tinh khiết, quá trình ép đệm không sử dụng hóa chất hay keo dính để liên kết tạo nên sản phẩm chất lượng nhất. 2 mặt nệm được sử dụng công nghệ ép cứng, phần giữa ép theo kỹ thuật lượn sóng, điều này tạo nên độ đàn hồi cao, nhẹ hơn nệm bông ép khác và không bị xẹp lún trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.




_Nệm bông ép Sông Hồng vải gấm_

*2.3 Nệm bông ép Everon Padding *

*Nệm bông ép Everon Padding* được sản xuất từ bông tấm PE ép, tạo nên sản phẩm có độ đàn hồi cao, không lún, xẹp. Phần vỏ đệm được làm bằng chất liệu vải jacqua, độ bền cao và hình thức đẹp. Điểm nổi bật của nệm là thông khí tốt, thoát ẩm nhanh, có thể giặt bằng nước, phù hợp với điều kiện thời tiết nóng ẩm của Việt Nam. Nệm bông ép Everon Padding đặc biệt tốt cho trẻ em đang trong quá trình phát triển xương và cơ thể.




_Nệm bông ép Everon Padding_

*2.4 Nệm bông ép Kim Cương Eufiber Comfort *

Một sản phẩm được nhiều gia đình có trẻ nhỏ yêu thích chính là *nệm bông ép Kim Cương Eufiber Comfort*. Thương hiệu Kim Cương đã sản xuất ra nệm bông ép với công nghệ nano kháng khuẩn, khử trùng tuyệt đối cho sợi bông, giúp kháng khuẩn và không gây kích ứng da. Công nghệ ép hiện đại giúp tạo ra sản phẩm có độ cứng hoàn hảo, giúp mặt nệm không bị trũng lún trong suốt quá trình sử dụng, đảm bảo nâng đỡ cơ thể hiệu quả.




_Nệm bông ép Kim Cương Eufiber Comfort_

*Xem thêm về nệm cao su Nệm Cao Su, Đệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Giá Rẻ Đến 25% | Thegioinem.com *

*2.5 Nệm bông ép Edena *

*Nệm bông ép Edena* được làm với hàng ngàn lớp bông cao cấp được xếp chồng lên nhau, tạo thành sản phẩm có độ đàn hồi cao. Bề mặt nệm bằng phẳng, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể tốt, giúp sự tuần hoàn máu, đảm bảo giấc ngủ ngon. Dòng nệm bông ép của Edena phù hợp cho những người bị đau lưng, giúp nâng đỡ cột sống, mang đến cảm giác thoải mái. Vỏ nệm sử dụng chất liệu vải gấm bền, có hình thức đẹp và thân thiện với người dùng.




_Nệm bông ép Edena_

*2.6 Nệm bông ép Dupong *

Sản xuất từ loại bông polyester cao cấp từ Hàn Quốc, kết hợp dây chuyền công nghệ tiên tiến, tạo nên *nệm bông ép Dupong* chất lượng và mang đến giấc ngủ êm đềm, thư giãn nhất. Nệm có độ cứng cáp cao, không bị lún xẹp theo thời gian, nhờ cấu tạo từ hàng ngàn lớp bông xếp chồng lên nhau. Sợi bông được lựa chọn kỹ không gây kích ứng da và thoáng mát, phù hợp với khí hậu Việt Nam.




_Nệm bông ép Dupong_

*2.7 Nệm bông ép Everon Artemis *

*Nệm bông ép Everon Artemis* có mặt nệm được làm từ bông Advansa cao cấp của Đức – loại bông có đường kính nhỏ, cấu trúc 4 lỗ giúp duy trì sự thông thoáng. Phần ruột được làm từ xơ bông Polyester cao cấp và có phần lớp vỏ bọc bên ngoài bằng vải Tc bảo vệ bề mặt nệm. Vỏ nệm có màu vàng với họa tiết hoa văn bắt mắt, ngăn ngừa ký sinh trùng, chống nấm mốc.




_Nệm bông ép Everon Artemis_

*2.8 Nệm bông ép Edena chần gòn*

Thiết kế với bề mặt có độ phẳng cao, *nệm bông ép Edena chần gòn* mang đến hiệu quả nâng đỡ cơ thể, giúp tuần hoàn máu, đảm bảo giấc ngủ ngon, khả năng nâng đỡ cột sống, giảm đau lưng. Nệm có độ đàn hồi cao, không bị lún xẹp nên có thể sử dụng lâu dài. Phần vỏ nệm được làm từ vải gấm chần gòn nên có độ bền cao và hình thức đẹp mắt, thân thiện với người sử dụng.




_Nệm bông ép Edena chần gòn_

*2.9 Nệm bông ép Vạn Thành *

*Nệm bông ép Vạn Thành* được tin dùng nhờ tính vô trùng, thông khí tốt, thoát ẩm nhanh và có thể giặt bằng nước, đảm bảo vệ sinh và phù hợp với khí hậu Việt Nam. Nệm được làm từ bông gòn ép, tạo độ đàn hồi cao, không lún, xẹp và bằng phẳng, giúp tuần hoàn máu tốt, không gây cong võng cột sống, phù hợp cho trẻ em và người bị đau lưng.




_Nệm bông ép Vạn Thành_

*2.10 Nệm bông ép gấp 3 Dylan *

*Nệm bông ép gấp 3 Dylan* được sản xuất theo dây chuyền Hàn Quốc hiện đại, đảm bảo tối ưu về chất lượng. Nguyên liệu sử dụng là 100% sợi bông xơ, giúp nệm thông khí tốt, thoát ẩm nhanh và không bị ám mùi khi sử dụng. Bề mặt nệm bằng phẳng, chắc chắn sử dụng lâu dài cũng không bị xẹp lún, có độ đàn hồi tốt. Thiết kế gấp 3 giúp nệm có thể tháo rời dễ dàng, thuận lợi hơn khi vệ sinh.




_Nệm bông ép gấp 3 Dylan_

*2.11 Nệm bông ép Kim Cương Acness *

*Nệm bông ép Kim Cương Acness* được sản xuất dưới sự giám sát nghiêm ngặt của hệ thống kiểm soát chất lượng đạt chuẩn của Hàn Quốc. Cùng với công nghệ nano kháng khuẩn, nguyên liệu bông polyester và ép ở nền nhiệt cao thành từng khối, đảm bảo duy trì độ đàn hồi cho sản phẩm. Đây là một sản phẩm được người tiêu dùng tin tưởng lựa chọn, chắc chắn sẽ chăm sóc giấc ngủ của bạn một cách tốt nhất.




_Nệm bông ép Kim Cương Acness_

*2.12 Nệm bông ép Liên Á Mliving Fiber*

Để đáp ứng tốt sự thay đổi của cuộc sống hiện đại và năng động, *nệm bông ép Liên Á Mliving Fiber* đã được ra đời. Dòng nệm này có nhiều tính năng nổi bật như sử dụng sợi Fiber PES được tối ưu hóa độ nén, giúp duy trình độ phẳng. Lớp chần đa tầng đàn hồi, mang đến cảm giác êm ái và thoải mái khi nằm. Lớp vải PP có khả năng chịu lực, bảo vệ sợi bông và thuận tiện khi vệ sinh.




_Nệm cao su Liên Á Mliving Fiber_

*2.13 Nệm bông ép Hanvico vải gấm *

*Nệm bông ép Hanvico vải gấm* có khả năng kháng khuẩn vì được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ ép nhiệt hiện đại của Hàn Quốc. Phần lõi nệm bông ép được sản xuất bởi công nghệ nano Ag+ giúp ngăn chọn vi khuẩn, nấm mốc, vi trùng và bụi. Vỏ nệm là _vải gấm cao cấp của Hàn Quốc_, có khả năng chống thấm nước, hạn chế bắt lửa và tạo sự sang trọng cho sản phẩm.




_Nệm bông ép Hanvico vải gấm_

*Một số nệm lò xo giá tốt *

*3. Thông tin về sản phẩm nệm bông ép*

*3.1 Cấu tạo của nệm bông ép*

Nệm bông ép là tên gọi được đặt dựa trên quá trình sản xuất là loại nệm này. Đó chính là ép chặt lượng bông thừa còn lại trong quá trình sản xuất vào bên trong nệm, vì thế tính đàn hồi của nệm không cao. Nhưng bù lại nệm bông ép có giá thành rẻ, thiết kế gọn nhẹ và phù hợp cho trẻ nhỏ, người bị đau lưng nhờ bề mặt cứng áp của nệm.

Các loại _nệm bông ép giá rẻ_ hiện nay đều được tạo nên từ vô vàn sợi bông xơ polyester và áp dụng công nghệ ép nhiệt để tạo thành từng khối lớn. Tùy thuộc vào từng thương hiệu mà nguyên liệu cũng như công nghệ sản xuất sẽ có sự khác biệt. Nhưng nhìn chung, sản phẩm nệm bông ép đều mang đến cho người dùng cảm giác thư thái, dễ chịu khi nằm.

*3.2 Nệm bông ép có tốt không? *

Nệm bông ép là một sản phẩm được đánh giá cao bởi nó mang đến nhiều ưu điểm khi sử dụng.




_Nệm bông ép thích hợp sử dụng cho trẻ em và người già_

- Nệm có khả năng chống thoái hóa, cong vẹo cột sống nhờ tính đàn hồi thấp, có khả năng chống cong vẹo, thoái hóa cột sống tốt hơn loại nệm khác.
- Nệm có khả năng hút ẩm cao, thích hợp sử dụng vào mùa đông cũng như mùa hè oi bức.
- Sợi polyester có độ an toàn cao, độ bền thích hợp và không gây kích ứng da, phù hợp cho cả em bé.
- Nệm có trọng lượng không cao, thiết kế gọn nhẹ nên rất dễ để di chuyển và thuận tiện hơn khi cất giữ.
- Cuối cùng, nệm bông ép được bán với mức giá bình dân, phù hợp với nhiều gia đình nên rất được yêu thích.

Tuy nhiên nệm bông ép cũng có một số nhược điểm là tuổi thọ không cao, nếu mua nệm mỏng sẽ dễ bị biến dạng. Độ đàn hồi thấp hơn so với những loại nệm khác và cũng dễ bị ám mùi.

*4. Cách sử dụng nệm bông ép lâu bền *

*4.1 Cách sử dụng, bảo quản, vệ sinh nệm *

Tuổi thọ của nệm bông ép là 4 – 5 năm, nhưng để nệm bền và sử dụng được lâu hơn thì nên lưu ý tới một số điều như sau:




_Sử dụng nệm bông ép đúng cách để đảm bảo tuổi thọ cho nệm_

- Sau khi sử dụng nệm một thời gian nên trở mặt nệm để tránh bị lún và vẫn giữ được trạng thái ban đầu.
- Định kỳ giặt phần vỏ nệm từ 6 – 9 tháng/1 lần. Vỏ nệm có thể tháo rời và giặt tay hoặc giặt máy rất thuận tiện khi cần vệ sinh.
- Vệ sinh ruột nệm dễ dàng bằng máy hút bụi hoặc các vật cứng và tác động lên bề mặt nệm. Đối với vết bẩn cứng đầu có thể dùng cồn hoặc nước rửa chén để làm sạch.
- Trong quá trình sử dụng, tốt nhất nên tránh làm đổ chất lỏng lên bề mặt nệm. Nếu có con nhỏ thì có thể dùng tấm chống thấm để tránh hư hỏng.

*4.2 Dịch vụ giặt vệ sinh nệm bông ép tại nhà *

Để đảm bảo nệm bông ép của quý khách sử dụng lâu nhất và tốt cho sức khỏe, *Thế giới nệm *cung cấp dịch vụ giặt vệ sinh nệm ngay tại nhà. Với dịch vụ này, quý khách sẽ được:

- Phục vụ tận nhà vào tất cả các ngày trong tuần (trừ lễ, Tết)
- Quy trình làm việc chuyên nghiệp, giúp sản phẩm được làm sạch hiệu quả
- Sử dụng trang thiết bị hiện đại, dung dịch làm sạch chuyên dụng, diệt khuẩn an toàn
- Đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình
- Giá thành cạnh tranh



_Tại thế giới nệm quý khách sẽ nhận được nhiều dịch vụ tuyệt vời_

*5. Lợi ích khi mua chăn ga gối nệm tại Thế giới nệm*

- Nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn
- Trả góp 0% lãi suất
- Thanh toán đa dạng
- Giao hàng nhanh, tận giường, miễn phí 25km
- Tặng thêm dịch vụ chăm sóc nệm tận nhà (tặng phiếu giảm 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm thảm sofa tận nhà)

*Top 13 sản phẩm nệm bông ép được tin dùng năm nay* sẽ là những gợi ý để quý khách tìm thấy tấm nệm phù hợp nhất. Mọi thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm cũng như giá cả và các ưu đãi đang được áp dụng sẽ được cung cấp cụ thể trên trang *Thế giới nệm*. Quý khách cũng có thể liên hệ với tổng đài để được tư vấn và đặt hàng nhanh chóng.


----------

